# Red Dead Redemption 2 in arrivo nel 2014



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Luglio 2013)

Non è ancora ufficiale, ma ci sono altissime possibilità che accada.
In arrivo nel 2014 per PS3, Xbox 360, PS4 ed Xbox One. Niente PC.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Non potrei di certo perdermelo!!! Anche se temo sia un acquisto da PS4


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Luglio 2013)

Impersoneremo il figlio o sarà un prequel del primo? Chissà...


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Impersoneremo il figlio o sarà un prequel del primo? Chissà...



Io quasi penso ad un prequel


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2013)

Sarà un prequel. Red Dead Redemption finisce nel 1914, quando ormai l'era del vecchio West sta per finire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

io ancora devo finire il primo...


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà un prequel. Red Dead Redemption finisce nel 1914, quando ormai l'era del vecchio West sta per finire.



E' sepolta a quell'epoca.


----------



## esjie (28 Luglio 2013)

Orgasmico


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Comunque non per spegnere entusiasmi, ma questa notizia è solamente stata dedotta dal fatto che su uno store online svedese sia apparso questo titolo in pre ordine. Dalla Rock non è arrivata nessuna notizia, tranne un'uscita di qualche mese fa nel quale dissero che dare un secondo Red Dead poteva anche essere un'idea. Praticamente l'idea c'è da tempo, sviluppare il gioco ancora proprio no. 

Quindi pensare ad una sua uscita nel 2014 mi sembra un tantino prematuro, anche per il fatto che nel secondo semestre del 2013 uscirà il nuovo GTA.

Ed in ogni caso ormai Red 2 sarebbe un gioco da console next gen, lo farebbero anche per PS3 ma sicuramente sarebbe un gioco molto molto limitato.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Luglio 2013)

Beh, dal numero di vendite del primo era abbastanza palese che sarebbe uscito un secondo capitolo. Conoscendo quelli della rockstar comunque, credo ci sarà un altro protagonista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque non per spegnere entusiasmi, ma questa notizia è solamente stata dedotta dal fatto che su uno store online svedese sia apparso questo titolo in pre ordine. Dalla Rock non è arrivata nessuna notizia, tranne un'uscita di qualche mese fa nel quale dissero che dare un secondo Red Dead poteva anche essere un'idea. Praticamente l'idea c'è da tempo, sviluppare il gioco ancora proprio no.
> 
> Quindi pensare ad una sua uscita nel 2014 mi sembra un tantino prematuro, anche per il fatto che nel secondo semestre del 2013 uscirà il nuovo GTA.
> 
> Ed in ogni caso ormai Red 2 sarebbe un gioco da console next gen, lo farebbero anche per PS3 ma sicuramente sarebbe un gioco molto molto limitato.



si infatti...credo inizio 2015...cmq chiedo a te visto che hai giocato al primo...ma è veramente un capolavoro? io ho fatto le prime missioni e non è che mi ha preso tantissimo...


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me si, un gioco eccezionale. L'inizio magari può risultare noioso per il semplice fatto che sono le classiche missioni di ambientamento, quindi noiose. 

Ma parliamo di un gioco favoloso!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me si, un gioco eccezionale. L'inizio magari può risultare noioso per il semplice fatto che sono le classiche missioni di ambientamento, quindi noiose.
> 
> Ma parliamo di un gioco favoloso!!!



si come tutti i Rockstar...quante ore sono di gioco?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Luglio 2013)

Dipende, comunque diciamo 25/30 al max


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dipende, comunque diciamo 25/30 al max



ammazza...cmq ci sto giocando e mi sta piacendo...per fare il cretin mi stava uccidendo un serpente
cmq ho letto che dovrebbe costare 75 euro per la 4...mentre per pc non dovrebbe uscire


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Tanta roba!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2013)

Anche se fosse vero, 2015/2016 di sicuro...


----------

